# اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش



## bonguy (26 يوليو 2008)

*انا عملت تصميم فلاشي لموقع مسيحي , اللي عايزه يبعتلي رسالة علي الخاص علشان اظبطه حسب ما هو عايز........ولو حد عايز اي تصميم لموقع تاني انا تحت امره.




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

*لو امكن تصمم شعار لمنتدي الطريق الي الخلاص فلاشي هكون شاكر علما انة احلي منتدي مجانيhttp://altarek.ahlamontada.com/index.htm*


----------



## bonguy (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

*تحت امرك يا غريغوريوس بس ياريت لو تقولي التفاصيل عايز التفاصيل يعني تحب احطلك صور ايه؟ والالوان تبقي ايه؟ الخ .... مستني ردك.



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

الالوان الوان المنتدي طبعا الصورة صورة توحي بالخلاص بس كدة


----------



## bonguy (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

*اوكي , هبعتهالك في رسالة خاصة.


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## bonguy (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

باين كده انك مبتستقبلش رسايل خاصة.........علي العموم اللينك اهو :

لو فيه اي تعديل عايزه ابقي قولي.




اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

تصميم رائع ربنا يباركك


----------



## bonguy (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

*شكراً يا غريغوريوس بس يعني مش عايز اي تعديل فيه؟



اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## adel_braveheart (31 يوليو 2008)

ياريت تصميم فلاشي لموقع اسمه الصليب

وده اللينك بتاعه http://cross.0lx.info/vb

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## adel_braveheart (31 يوليو 2008)

وعايز اعرف طريقة رفعها علي الاف تي بي

وبأسم ايه


----------



## bonguy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

اوكي بس فيه موضوع خاص للطلبات :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53429


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## adel_braveheart (31 يوليو 2008)

اوك سوري


----------



## بيشوي ابراهيم (5 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: اللي عايز تصميم موقع فلاشي مسيحي....يخش*

ممكن ده        ava-pola.freehostia.com\vb


----------

